
Licensing Laws Are Shutting Young People Out of the Job Market - PKop
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/licensing-laws-are-shutting-young-people-out-of-the-job-market/
======
blue_dinner
"are increasingly spreading to barbers, cosmetologists and even landscapers. "

There's a reason for this: We don't want inexperienced people making big
mistakes and causing problems for the average consumer (health wise or
monetarily).

It's not that difficult to get a license in any of the 3 things that were
mentioned. I know many people under 25 that did just that without much
trouble.

